# healthcare



## bartramelizabeth (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, I have just joined the forum and have a question about health care that I wonder if anyone can answer. 
We are currently expats in Dubai( British citizens) and have lived here for 20 odd years. Now we are moving as retirees to Cyprus - my husband has a UK pension. 
My question is, as we are not eligible for NHS and have extortionate BUPA coverage at the moment, will be able to avail ourselves of the medical care in Cyprus without having the huge expense of BUPA care?
How will we go about getting Govt medical care?
I hope someone can help because all info seems to be for those eligible to get NHS care.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You do not seem to have paid into a medical scheme in an EU country therefore I don't think you can qualify for medical care within an EU country.

You will however find you can get medical insurance in Cyprus at far lower rates than the telephone numbers that BUPA enjoys charging.

Pete


----------



## bartramelizabeth (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot Pete, that gives me hope!! BUPA is mega expensive!!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

bartramelizabeth said:


> Hi, I have just joined the forum and have a question about health care that I wonder if anyone can answer.
> We are currently expats in Dubai( British citizens) and have lived here for 20 odd years. Now we are moving as retirees to Cyprus - my husband has a UK pension.
> My question is, as we are not eligible for NHS and have extortionate BUPA coverage at the moment, will be able to avail ourselves of the medical care in Cyprus without having the huge expense of BUPA care?
> How will we go about getting Govt medical care?
> I hope someone can help because all info seems to be for those eligible to get NHS care.


Hi there,

We retired here from Abu Dhabi last year and so were in the same position as you are. We have bought local health insurance here which I found very reasonable but obviously it depends on your past health history etc.
There are a number of providers so you should find one you like.

We have found a very good local GP. Cyprus seems to be awash with medical centres (maybe due to all the aged retirees here!). I have heard various story's about the government hospitals - both good and bad story's I should say.

You will find plenty of folk who can give advice and share their experiences but generally I would say you will find things here satisfactory

best regards Rema


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

If your husband is receiving a UK State pension, it would indicate to me that you may both be entitled to Cypriot healthcare, as he must have been paying some UK National Insurance contributions?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My understanding is that if one of you is receiving a UK government pension it entitles you to the same healthcare as Cypriots. It is only if you are below pensionable age that you need to prove you have paid contributions in another EU country.

I might be wrong but that is how I read things.

However it is still a good idea to have some form of private insurance if you can afford it as the government hospital care can be a bit hit and miss. (I am being polite)


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

The basic is this; If you or your husband are getting a Govt UK pension then you will get the health care the same as the Cypriots. You will be rqyuired to fill in a form and get a PENSION letter from Newcastle. There is in Paphos a Citizens Service Bureau, they will help you FOC. 

Good Luck


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you are quite right about eligibility for health service as a pensioner. I missed this point in my last post.

The Pension letter Expatme mentions is the S1. I have just been through this with the Citizen's Advice Bureau who were most helpful.

Pete


----------



## bartramelizabeth (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Rema, that is very heartening!! Thank you so much. Elizabeth


----------



## bartramelizabeth (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow that would be helpful. My husband has been paying class 3 so we might be eligible after all!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

bartramelizabeth said:


> Wow that would be helpful. My husband has been paying class 3 so we might be eligible after all!


Yes he will be eligible as I was also paying class 3 and got full pension rights.:smile:


----------

